# Lumintop SD75 (XHP70, 4x18650) Charging/Rechargeble Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS+



## selfbuilt (Aug 23, 2015)

The SD75 is a new light from Lumintop, featuring the high-output Cree XHP70 emitter in a large throwy build. Other interesting features are the ability to charge 4x18650 right inside the light, and the option to use the battery pack to charge external devices through the included USB ports.

Let's see how it compares to the recent AceBeam offering in this XHP70 space, and other competing high-output lights.

*Acebeam Reported Specifications:*
Note: as usual, this is just what the manufacturer provides. Scroll down to see my actual testing results.


LED: 1 x Cree XHP70 LED
Output mode / Runtime: High – 4000 lumens / 2 hours 41 mins, Med – 1800 lumens / 8 hours 20 mins, Low – 150 lumens / 50 hours, 
4 modes: Low (default) / Med / High / Strobe 
Peak beam intensity of 106,200cd and throw distance of up to 652 metres
Battery type: 4 x 18650 Li-ion battery (2S2P)
Intelligent Li-ion battery charging circuit
High strength aerospace aluminium alloy construction with anti-scratching type HAIII military grade hard-anodised finish
Optimised ultra-precise reflector offers a longer beam distance
Double-side AR coated, tempered glass lens resists impact and thermal shock, maximises light transmission
Dimensions: Length 248mm, head diameter 90mm, body diameter 52mm
Weight: 831g (excluding batteries)
120V/240V wall charger and 12V car charger
Time based intelligent thermal management to ensure stable and safe operation (after lighting on brightest mode for 3 minutes, the output ramps down to prevent overheating)
Reverse polarity protection to protect from improper battery installation
Multi-function, front side switch provides one-handed operation and easy access to all functions
Intelligent memory function stores last mode accessed, except strobe
Capable of standing up securely on a flat surface to serve as a candle
Includes 2 x USB power outputs (1A/2A) and flexi-head USB worklight attachment
Battery charge indicator in tail cap
Impact resistance to 1.5 metres and waterproof in accordance with IPX8 (submersible to 2 metres)
Battery voltage/charging voltage: 6V-8.4V / 12V
Two USB outputs: 5V1A / 5V2A
MSRP: unknown, but likely >$200










The SD75 comes in a presentation-style carrying case with metal hinges, closing clasps and handle. Along with the light is an AC charging cable and transformer, 12VDC car adapter charging cable, USB-based worklight (warm flood), warranty card, wallet-sized squeeze light, and manual. Note that no extra o-rings were included on my sample.













From left to right: Keeppower protected 18650 3100mAh; Lumintop SD75; Acebeam K60, K40M; Fenix TK61.

All dimensions are directly measured, and given with no batteries installed:

*Lumintop SD75*: Weight: 825.3g, Length: 247mm, Width (bezel): 88.4mm

*Acebeam K60*: Weight: 593.2g, Length: 207mm, Width (bezel): 88.0mm
*AceBeam K40M*: Weight: 498.4g, Length: 188mm, Width (bezel): 76.2mm
*SupBeam K50*: Weight: 645.0g, Length: 230mm, Width (bezel): 90.1mm
*Crelant 7G10*: Weight 643.4g (827g with 4x18650), Length: 198mm, Width (bezel): 79.0mm
*Eagletac MX25L3C 3x18650*: Weight: 345.9g, 352.0g with kit tailcap (485-491g with 4x18650), Length: 141.9mm, 143.6mm with kit tailcap, Width (bezel): 61.9mm
*Fenix TK61*: Weight: 605.7g (790g with 4x18650), Length: 218mm, Width (bezel): 96.0mm
*Fenix TK75*: Weight: 516.0g (700g with 4x18650), Length: 184mm, Width (bezel): 87.5mm
*Niwalker BK-FA02*: Weight: 687.6g (870g with 4x18650), Length: 209mm, Width (bezel): 80.0mm, Width (tailcap): 50.3mm
*Olight SR52*: Weight: 396.7g (497g with 6xCR123A), Length: 162mm, Width (bezel): 63.1mm
*Thrunite TN35 (MT-G2)*: Weight: 571.4g (723g with 3x18650), Length: 201mm, Width (bezel): 78.9mm






























The SD75 is a slightly more substantial light than the AceBeam K60, with a slightly deeper reflector and extended body to house the tailcap circuitry. Anodizing is flat black, like other Lumintop lights. Labels are minimal, and sharp and clear.

Rather than traditional knurling, the handle has a checkered pattern. Combined with the extra ridge detail on head and the screw-in lanyard point, overall grip is certainly ok. The light can roll very easily, however.

The single control button has a slightly raised metal ring, helping you find it by touch. See below for a user interface discussion. 

Screw threads are traditional triangular cut, but seem of good quality. They are anodized, but it is the tension on the spring in the head than determines if you can lock out the light by a twist. On my sample, a quick turn is enough to lock out the light.

The lights can tailstand. Tailcap cover has lanyard attachment points. You can remove the tailcap cover to access the battery readout, in-light charging and externally charging USB ports.

Let's take a closer look at the battery carrier and tailcap features: 








































The positive contact points inside the carrier are slightly raised, so all types of 18650 cells should work fine (i.e., true flat-tops, wide and small button-tops). There seems to be plenty of room in the carrier for length, so longer cells should fit fine. The carrier is in 2s2p arrangement.

Under the tailcap cover, you will find the control area for in-light charging/external USB charging. The tail has a button to read out the 18650 battery voltage, and activate the external USB ports. As you can see, these are rated for 1A and 2A max current, so you should be able to charge just about any USB-based devices from the battery pack. The presentation reminds me a bit of the ZeroHour XD.

FYI, for the bundled USB-based task light, I measured the current draw at 0.22A. That would suggest a runtime of over 1 day on 3100mAh cells (given the 2s2p arrangement).

To charge the batteries in-light, plug in the barrel-plug connector (connected to AC or DC power). There is an LED light on the charging transformer brick that shows green when AC power is present but not charging, and red when charging is occurring. The battery indicator on the tail will ramp through the levels to indicate relative charge status during charging. However, this ramping indicator continues to show charging even when the charger has terminated (as demonstrated by the LED on the transformer brick). :shrug:

Note that I had some issues on my light with early termination of charging. If this happens, simply un-plug and re-plug the charger, and charging will resume. All told, it took about 5.5 hours to fully charge my 3100mAh cells – but I needed to re-start the charger at least once or twice during each charge attempt. At final termination, all cells read as fully charged, ~4.21-4.22V.

_*UPDATE SEPT 11, 2015:* Lumintop has sent me a revised shipping version of the light, with a corrected charger and increased max output. I am currently testing the light, and will update this review soon with full details. I have performed two charge attempts on the new light, and both terminated successfully with no restarts required. Resting voltage of the cells was consistently ~4.15V, however._














The large XHP70 emitter die shows four quadrants, with very little overhang of the emitter base (i.e., relatively small dome, just covering the die). This should translate into reasonable throw for the size and output. Reflector has fairly heavy texturing (orange peel finish). There is a clear anti-glare coating on the lens.

Scroll down for beamshots.

*User Interface*

Light uses the standard Lumintop interface – press-and-hold the switch to activate the light or turn off, click to advance through modes. This is the opposite of most lights.

Mode sequence is Lo > Med > Hi, in repeating loop upon repeated clicks of the switch. Light has mode memory, and retains the last level after a press-hold off and on cycle.

A rapid double-click of the switch when on activates strobe. A single click exits. There is no memory for strobe.

*Video*: 

For more information on the light, please see my brief overview here:



As with all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video. 

*Strobe*

There is no sign of PWM on any level – the light is current-controlled. :thumbsup:

There is a high-frequency pattern detectable on my oscilloscope on the Med mode:






This is not present on Lo or Hi:






Note that this circuit signal is not visible in any way, There is no flicker or any other visual artifact on any level, even when shining on a fan or running water. Consistent with my review practice, I simply report on any circuit features that I can measure, even if they produce no obvious effect.






Strobe is a fast tactical 16.6 Hz strobe.

*Standby Drain*

There must be a standby drain when the light is fully connected, due to the electronic switch in the head. I measured this traditional standby current as 292uA on 4x18650. Given the 2s2p arrangement, that would take about 29 months to fully drain 3100mAh cells.

Note that you can break this small current by a simple twist of the head. This will effectively lock out the light. 

*Beamshots:*

And now, what you have all been waiting for.  All lights are on their respective 18650 battery sources, about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). 





























































For outdoor shots, these are done in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up review. Please see that thread for a discussion of the topography (i.e. the road dips in the distance, to better show you the corona in the mid-ground). Note there are a lot of bugs out at this time of year, so expect to see some flight trails. 

Sorry about any tint effects – I accidentally left the camera on Automatic color balance for these shots. Note that the Nitecore TM16 (4xXM-L2) will be examined in an upcoming review. Please see my review catalog at flashlightreviews.ca for the AceBeam K60, K40M, Eagletac ZP10L9 reviews.



















The SD75 does not have the same max output as the K60 recently reviewed. Instead, the SD75 is just slightly brighter overall than a recent MT-G2 light (like the K40M) - but with better throw. Scroll down for direct beam measurements.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, as described on my flashlightreviews.ca website. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).






As you can see above, the K60 is driven harder on max. However, the SD75 still exceeds the max output and throw of the MT-G2 lights.

One interesting aspect here – Lumintop originally planned to use the MT-G2 emitter in this light. Although this version was never released, I did have the opportunity to test an engineering sample. Below is how the shipping XHP70 version of the SD75 compares to the original (unreleased) MT-G2 design.

_*UPDATE SEPT 11, 2015:* Lumintop has sent me a revised shipping version of the light, with a corrected charger and increased max output. I am currently testing the light, and will update this review soon with full details. But my preliminary testing shows a considerable increase in output - now ~3650 estimated ANSI FL-1 lumens (and 114,000cd beam intensity)._






These results suggest that the SD75 was never intended to be as heavily-driven as some in this class = but the XHP70 provides a decent boost for both output and throw.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

I currently do all my runtime testing on Panasonic NCR18650A (3100mAh) based protected ICR cells. 










The SD75 shows a period of flat stabilization on all levels, follow by a gradual decline in output. This is a good practical circuit design, as you will not notice any gradual loss in output initially – but will not be left in the dark unexpectedly. You also do not have to worry about potentially annoying low-voltage flashes on this light.

Overall efficiency seems good, comparable to other current-controlled lights in this class (i.e., other XHP70 or 4xXM-L2 lights).

As previously mentioned above, I have an engineering sample of an early MT-G2 equipped SD75. Below is a runtime comparison, so you can see how the XHP70 compares to the MT-G2 for efficiency in the same build.






*Potential Issues*

As with all lights with electronic switches, there is a stand-by current when fully connected. But this current is reasonably low (292uA), and will not be problem for regular use (i.e., would take over 2 years to fully drain the cells). And you can easily break this current by loosening the head a quarter turn.

Only 18650 Li-ion cells may be used in the light (i.e., doesn't support multiple CR123A primary cells). 

The in-light charger terminated unexpectedly on several occasions, requiring an un-plug/re-plug step at least one.  Final termination levels are consistent with fully charged cells (~4.21-4.22V each).

_*UPDATE SEPT 11, 2015:*Appears to be fixed on the current shipping version. I have tested a shipping sample, and two charge attempts both terminated successfully with no restarts required. Resting voltage of the cells was consistently ~4.15V._

The external USB-charging feature and battery read-out stopped working on my engineering sample during testing. No issues were observed on the final shipping sample during testing.

*Preliminary Observations*

The SD75 is another solid offering in the new XHP70-class of lights.  

Part of Cree's Extreme High Power (XHP) series, the XHP70 delivers twice the output of the MK-R, with similar lumens/watt - and without increasing the overall package footprint. Please see the Cree XHP70 datasheet for more info. The promise of this new emitter is for relatively efficient high-output, and potentially better throw (when coupled with a large reflector) – compared to some of the previous large emitters. 

The SD75 is a completely new build from Lumintop, and it seems to be a quality light, with a very solid build. It uses the typical Lumintop user interface, which admittedly is fairly basic. But the SD75 is distinguished by its in-light 18650 charging feature (by AC or DC power, cables included), and ability to serve as a portable power bank to charge external USB-based devices (up to 2A). It even comes with a small warm-tinted work floodlight, with somewhat flexible neck.

The SD75 shows very good output/runtime efficiency, with decent regulation (i.e., mix of flat stabilized and gradual drop-off). Note that you can really see the output and efficiency advantage of the XHP70 over the MT-G2 in this build. Max output is not quite as high as some in this XHP70 class, although it does exceed all the MT-G2 lights I've tested.

Beam pattern is relatively focused for throw, thanks to the very deep reflector. That said, it doesn't throw as far as the recent AceBeam K60, due to the lower max output. Overall, I would describe this as a very "traditional" flashlight beam pattern, but with above-average output for a single-emitter light. I think this XHP class has a lot of potential for heavy-duty flashlights. :thumbsup:

For those looking for a good range of features in a heavy-duty, relatively throwy, high-output light, the SD75 is certainly one to consider. I like the extra touches and battery power bank feature. Overall, I would consider this one of the better new product launches from Lumintop.

----

SD75 provided by Lumintop for review.


----------



## martinaee (Aug 23, 2015)

What a beast. What camera are you using for your beam-shots?


----------



## Lumintop Flashlight (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Selfbuilt, thanks for your the great review as usual.


----------



## thburns (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the great review!


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 23, 2015)

martinaee said:


> What a beast. What camera are you using for your beam-shots?



It's a Canon PowerShot S5 IS. I have used the same camera since the start of my reviews.


----------



## Lumintop Flashlight (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Selfbuilt, I found that there is a huge difference in max ouput between SD75 vs K60, did you meaure its current difference ?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 24, 2015)

Lumintop Flashlight said:


> Hi Selfbuilt, I found that there is a huge difference in max ouput between SD75 vs K60, did you meaure its current difference ?


No, I don't measure current draws on Hi. I have previously found that standard DMM wiring and/or leads introduce too much resistance, which alters output and current measures at high drain. You would need a more sophisticated setup than what I possess to accurately measure.

In any case, I don't see what help initial current drains provide when you have continuous runtime data with actual output measures. The runtime graphs show the difference between the lights well.


----------



## PieDemon (Aug 25, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> No, I don't measure current draws on Hi. I have previously found that standard DMM wiring and/or leads introduce too much resistance, which alters output and current measures at high drain. You would need a more sophisticated setup than what I possess to accurately measure.
> 
> In any case, I don't see what help initial current drains provide when you have continuous runtime data with actual output measures. The runtime graphs show the difference between the lights well.




I have to agree with selfbuilt here, however I would see some value in testing the light output compared to the input energy. You'd have to have a powersupply, a few multimeters and a way of measuring the light output (to see how well regulated the output level is while varying the input voltages). Hooking the powersupply up to the spring at the base of the head part is easy, getting a good connection with the body seems doable too in this model then setting up one multimeter in the circuit to measure the current and one to measure the input voltage at the device under test itself would get an accurate result for how much energy goes into it. It would be interesting to see if the efficiency is more or less constant across its intended operational voltage range and to verify if the output stays constant too, but in the end I do still agree with selfbuilt this test is practically not of any real value since the real world use of the device would be from its typical batteries and runtime tests is really what'll matter to the end user.


Some testing on the USB outputs might be nice though if you have the gear for it, to test the if the voltage is stable and what the ripple voltage is etc and if the ports will deliver the rated currents without stability issues. 


All things considered I think I like the way this product works, no unneeded extra fluff and with the charging/usb output unit protected by an o ring sealed metal endcap you're much better protected against water than the typical rubber press fit seals into the ports.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 25, 2015)

Just an update - I've heard back from Lumintop about my premature termination issue during charging. Apparently, my XHP70 review sample was still an engineering version, and the shipping versions have a revised charger without this issue. They have apparently also switched to a copper MCPCB instead of the aluminium one on my sample. As such, they will send me a current shipping sample to directly compare for output lumens and charging performance. I'll update the review once it arrives. :wave:



PieDemon said:


> I have to agree with selfbuilt here, however I would see some value in testing the light output compared to the input energy. You'd have to have a powersupply, a few multimeters and a way of measuring the light output ...


Yes, exactly the issue. This is something I've always enjoyed in HKJ's reviews, as it really helps you understand how the circuit responds to different voltages. But I am afraid it is a bit beyond my experience. 



> All things considered I think I like the way this product works, no unneeded extra fluff and with the charging/usb output unit protected by an o ring sealed metal endcap you're much better protected against water than the typical rubber press fit seals into the ports.


Yes, I didn't explicitly address that point in the review, but it is an interesting solution. I've never been a big fan of press-fit rubber covers, as they break off too easily (and can pop open too easily sometimes). In this case though, you do run the risk of misplacing/loosing the tailcap piece if you frequently have it off. Hard to know which is better long-term, but I do like the intention here.


----------



## Sway (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm shopping the SD75 and K60 so I'm looking forward to your update on the shipping version of the SD75... :wave:

Cheers
Kelly


----------



## TheBo (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi,
probably breaking some forum rules here as my first post....I'm a lurker and a huge fan of selfbuilt, so just asking .... is the table value of the throw correct for the SD75? 203meters? Shouldn't be 642 ~ 641.87 ?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 27, 2015)

TheBo said:


> probably breaking some forum rules here as my first post....I'm a lurker and a huge fan of selfbuilt, so just asking .... is the table value of the throw correct for the SD75? 203meters? Shouldn't be 642 ~ 641.87 ?


Ooops, calculation boo-boo in my part. Fixed. 

And :welcome:


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 29, 2015)

The above sounds like four posts from the same person, despite three new user accounts. Attempting to post under multiple accounts is not a good idea here.

In response to the question about the charger, I am waiting on a replacement from Lumintop. We will see how it performs.


----------



## jfong (Aug 30, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> The above sounds like four posts from the same person, despite three new user accounts. Attempting to post under multiple accounts is not a good idea here.



Indeed, not to "pile on", but shills coming to try to talk up the light are pretty obvious, and actually make me think much worse of the brand/manufacturer and the torch itself. Which is a shame, because the feature set is compelling to me, so I want to support them.

Now I'm even more wary of the issues you flagged, selfbuilt... Lumintop better resolve the bugs 100%, and even then, I'd wonder if they can consistently have high-quality across an entire run, or just made sure the review light is perfect.



Thanks for calling them out.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 31, 2015)

The other SD75 thread was locked because of (very likely) deceptive promotion. The LUMINTOP Tool that I have is pretty good, and I want to have faith in them. As of right now, I do not plan on buying from them again unless they come clean and admit their attempt to sway CPF users with fake members. They can make good on this thread.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 11, 2015)

Lumintop has sent me a revised shipping version of the light, with a corrected charger and increased max output.

I am currently testing the light, and will update this review soon with full details. But my preliminary testing shows a considerable increase in output - now ~3650 estimated ANSI FL-1 lumens (and 114,000cd beam intensity).

The new charger is also working consistently. I have performed two charge attempts on the new shipping sample, and both terminated successfully with no restarts required. Resting voltage of the cells was consistently ~4.15V, however.

I will update this review in a couple of weeks, once I have time to do runtimes. :wave:


----------



## jrminky (Sep 16, 2015)

Does the in-light charger also charge in a 2S2P config and, if so, does the charger include any sort of balancing circuitry?


----------



## NITE2TEST (Sep 16, 2015)

There is circuit board in tail only for charging,and yes 8,4 v to 2S2P


----------



## jrminky (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks. Since it does charge in series, does the charging circuit perform balance-charging (like a hobby charger would when series charging) or does it assume that the batteries are closely-matched?


----------



## NITE2TEST (Sep 16, 2015)

In this case batteries must be matched, I am not an expert but no serial charging is possible with different tipe of cells.


----------



## NITE2TEST (Sep 17, 2015)

Lumintop SD75 will be available on GearBest very soon for great price. Tell me what you think about group buy so maybe I could start new thread on CPF for that deal. Price will be available only with PM. 
Thanks
Nikola


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 19, 2015)

NITE2TEST said:


> In this case batteries must be matched, I am not an expert but no serial charging is possible with different tipe of cells.


Yes, that is my understanding as well - no balance charging is done by the charger, it simply responds to the voltage of the combined cells in series. As such, it is dependent on the user to make sure the cells remain well-balanced at all times.


----------



## Neslin (Jan 7, 2016)

Just got my SD75 a few days ago, along with 4x Olight 3600mah batteries with PCB. After I assembled the torch, it became clear to me that I would need some sort of Lanyard due to its big size  Secondly, I went straight to charging it. My light does`nt charge... At all. The level-lights on the back tells me that it charges, but the charger itself remains on green light. Charged overnight without any response on the voltmeter on the backside. The batteries came half-charged, so I went outside to try out the beamshot. I get a centerspot which is dark. Not like in any of the rewievs I`ve seen here. Spoke with the seller, and he says it`s normal behaviour of a XHP70 emitter to not light up the center of the "hotspot". And furthermore it seems to lack a "mid"-output. It goes to high straight away, only with a highfrequent sound. It`s not loud, but I can still hear it. Oh, there was a 12v car-charger in the box aswell, but it does not seem to charge there either. I`m sending it back first thing tomorrow, and hopefully it all works out well.

Stian, Norway.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 8, 2016)

Neslin said:


> I went straight to charging it. My light does`nt charge... At all.


It clearly sounds like you got a bad unit. Hopefully the replacement with work better.

And :welcome:


----------



## Neslin (Jan 13, 2016)

selfbuilt said:


> It clearly sounds like you got a bad unit. Hopefully the replacement with work better.
> 
> And :welcome:



Thank you! As of now, I`m waiting for Acebeam K60 to drop in to a postoffice nearby  I went for that light instead of the SD75. Mainly because of the holster actually. Should be arriving today I hope.
Thanks for all the good reviews, Selfbuilt! You are really going under the skin of these products, which helps us to decide what to get 

Stian


----------



## v188 (Feb 19, 2016)

I bought my SD75 from Amazon Lumintop Direct at Christmas. Bought Orbtronic protected cells. It charged right up and I was happy with the light. I unscrewed the base to kill any vampiric draw and last night got it out to use. Dead. I've been charging all day today. The 110 wart always stays green. Light bases shows constant red, a single green LED and occasionally all green LED's for a moment. I've tried the car charger, with no luck.

I don't understand why it drew down the cells, nor why it won't charge. Now I'm hoping my email with Lumintop Direct will work. Great light but I'm disappointed. PS I also tried another set of standard 18650 and they won't charge.

Font know what to think.


----------



## jfong (Feb 20, 2016)

v188 said:


> I bought my SD75 from Amazon Lumintop Direct at Christmas. Bought Orbtronic protected cells. It charged right up and I was happy with the light. I unscrewed the base to kill any vampiric draw and last night got it out to use. Dead. I've been charging all day today. The 110 wart always stays green. Light bases shows constant red, a single green LED and occasionally all green LED's for a moment. I've tried the car charger, with no luck.
> 
> I don't understand why it drew down the cells, nor why it won't charge. Now I'm hoping my email with Lumintop Direct will work. Great light but I'm disappointed. PS I also tried another set of standard 18650 and they won't charge.
> 
> Font know what to think.



Oh sh*t, I thought my recent experience was just a quirk, but now I'm worried. 

The SD75 I left for my parents at their home was completely dead when I checked on it this past week, despite the fact that I knew I charged it up. 

I figured they used it and didn't charge it yet. I plugged it in and the charging seemed to work, though, unlike yours. However, I also think I put protected Panasonics into this (and can confirm in a few days), so now that would mean the protection circuit saved it if there was a defective short or something funky going on in the battery carrier. 

Overall, I can't call this a great light or a smart purchase because these torches been experiencing one problem after another. I would be even more pissed if they are now ruining batteries and are a safety hazard.


----------



## Mezz (Feb 23, 2016)

So, what is the recommended battery for this light?


----------



## Rexxv (Jun 20, 2016)

Any Feedback on the Reliability of the built in electronic components.


----------



## jfong (Jun 21, 2016)

Rexxv said:


> Any Feedback on the Reliability of the built in electronic components.



No bueno. I'm experiencing a parasitic leak or something like that with mine -- with no usage, the torch ends up dead just sitting around. Similar situation reported by others too. Avoid!


----------



## Rexxv (Jun 21, 2016)

Thats Quite sad, it looks like it could be a great Torch. Maybe too much electrickery


----------



## Neslin (Jun 21, 2016)

selfbuilt said:


> It clearly sounds like you got a bad unit. Hopefully the replacement with work better.
> 
> And :welcome:




Hello again 

Been using K60 since christmas and I`m really happy with the light! I was told to use IMR batteries, but the seller assured me that the 3600mAh`s with PCB would work just fine. And since I had issues with the SD75, he sent me 4 extra batteries as a "pat on the back", plus a small pocket-light from armytek. Now I just want more lights! And a darker place to live! Northern Norway at 03:30 in the morning is still bright as daylight, and the midnight sun shines through my windows 

Thanks again for all you tests, now I just have to decide what to buy next 

Stian, Norway.


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 21, 2016)

On the contrary, I quite like mine. I took mine on the Appalachian trail for a night and it was awesome. Even used it to charge phones which saved from having to bring any other battery packs. Of course I wouldnt bring it for more than a night or two as it is a big light, but all lights like this are the same anyways. I don't have any parasitic drain on mine worth mentioning. I last charged it months ago and use it on and off and I still have 4/5 bars.


----------



## Neslin (Jun 21, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> On the contrary, I quite like mine. I took mine on the Appalachian trail for a night and it was awesome. Even used it to charge phones which saved from having to bring any other battery packs. Of course I wouldnt bring it for more than a night or two as it is a big light, but all lights like this are the same anyways. I don't have any parasitic drain on mine worth mentioning. I last charged it months ago and use it on and off and I still have 4/5 bars.



Nothing against the brand or anything, it`s just that it seems some people have had a few issues with the light. And you seldom hear of the ones that works as intended  The gadgets along with the SD75 were amazing, and if it only would have worked properly when it came to charging it, I probably would have still had it as my number one light. I`m fairly new to torches. Though I managed to test it abit, and it turned night into day. But so does the K60, and after carrying those two lights around for a moment, I realized that for my part I appreciated the opportunity to carry the torch in my belt. Both lights have the same emitter I think, but due to startup-issues the choice fell on the K60 instead of the SD75.


----------



## ACP60 (Dec 6, 2016)

My drains down when just sitting around also. I seem to have misplaced the AC/DC charger. I want to get a replacement. Anyone know which plug to get? 5.5x2.1mm or 5.5x2.5mm? I think it is the 2.1mm. I asked Lumintop but have yet to hear back. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## jfong (Sep 4, 2017)

ACP60 said:


> My drains down when just sitting around also. I seem to have misplaced the AC/DC charger. I want to get a replacement. Anyone know which plug to get? 5.5x2.1mm or 5.5x2.5mm? I think it is the 2.1mm. I asked Lumintop but have yet to hear back. Thanks in advanced.




Lumintop and this SD75 is horrible. I've had two sets of 4x18650 ruined by this torch and the parasitic power drain, and so for over a year, this has just been a big paperweight for me since anything I put in there will be undervoltage eventually and not safe to recharge (even protected 18650's).


----------



## JLumens (Apr 29, 2018)

I made a xhp70 light I’m quite happy with it take a look https://youtu.be/TLoFFxwwAhs


----------



## tatasal (Apr 29, 2018)

jfong said:


> Oh sh*t, I thought my recent experience was just a quirk, but now I'm worried.
> 
> The SD75 I left for my parents at their home was completely dead when I checked on it this past week, despite the fact that I knew I charged it up.
> 
> ...



After I ruined a set of 4 18650s, I have learned my lesson. 

This light's parasitic drain rate is just horrible!

Btw, this light has been compared to the Acebeam K60 which I also have.

The K60's mechanical tail clicky master switch is heaven-sent for those who worry of parasitic drain (of which there is none) combined with the magnetic rotary mode selector, is a far more desirable design as compared to Lumintop's long-press to turn-on (or off) UI.


----------

